# Any one with ANY KIND of cool speed pictures ?



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

I can never get enough of the feel... I tried a search, but I couldn't find any pictures in here that captured the feel of speed. They must be here, I'm just wondering if any one knows where they are or could post some new ones. I would LOVE to have a place to come back to from time to time and see killer shots of all sorts of SPEED!  
Is it just a fantasy... or do you think it could happen? :thumbup: 

In this Camera Phone picture... :thumbdwn: ... I'm about to shift into 5th...  while doing 136-142 mph driving with one hand... taking the photo with the other. Right after I took the shot I was forced into an extreme evasive maneuver... aahhhhh... it's great to be driving a Bimmer! :thumbup:


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

First I'd like to comment that you're insane. :rofl: Second, this is the only picture I've taken that depicts speed. It's not exactly hauling A$$ or anything but I think it looks cool.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

not cool at all, but it does depict speed..


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Rob V said:


> First I'd like to comment that you're insane. :rofl: Second, this is the only picture I've taken that depicts speed. It's not exactly hauling A$$ or anything but I think it looks cool.


Dude... how the hell did you do that... that's really, really cool! Love the effect.
:thumbup:

PropellerHead... dude... VERY COOL... amazing how smooth and calm that picture looks... @ 150+ :yikes:



Even though my phone camera sucks... the blurred effect does a pretty good job of expressing the intensity of the moment... :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

I have searched and searched...  but I can't find this one particular thread that had some really cool pictures of a day of AutoXing... here's the only thread that I've found so far:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54064&highlight=auto+cross+pictures

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103275

I'll keep looking... please post if you people know of any others! :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Ok, ok... so I'm manually going through the photo section... finding some freakin' awesome pics... WOW!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100432


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> I can never get enough of the feel... I tried a search, but I couldn't find any pictures in here that captured the feel of speed. They must be here, I'm just wondering if any one knows where they are or could post some new ones. I would LOVE to have a place to come back to from time to time and see killer shots of all sorts of SPEED!
> Is it just a fantasy... or do you think it could happen? :thumbup:
> 
> In this Camera Phone picture... :thumbdwn: ... I'm about to shift into 5th...  while doing 136-142 mph driving with one hand... taking the photo with the other. Right after I took the shot I was forced into an extreme evasive maneuver... aahhhhh... it's great to be driving a Bimmer! :thumbup:


 OT, but I'm curious why you have your DSC turned off at such speeds?


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Dude... how the hell did you do that... that's really, really cool! Love the effect. :thumbup: :


Believe it or not, in order to get that picture I had to do COMPLETELY the opposite of what the picture depicts. The car, a Subaru Outback, was standing still in Park. I set the camera for a slow shutter speed and reved the engine to 5k RPM. Once the camera opens the shutter you release the accelarator slowly. The camera will catch what looks like the revs going up.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

alpinewhite325i said:


> OT, but I'm curious why you have your DSC turned off at such speeds?


Off? That was DSC kicking in to help me hold the road... 

j/k...  It's a habit... I always turn it off as soon as I turn on my car... The only time I drive with it on is when the conditions are really bad and I don't want to work so hard at driving. If you've never felt a 4 wheel drift at 130-180 mph... I highly recommend the experience. It's very cool! 

Hey RobV... killer use of shutter speed... :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

-


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

,


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

'


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

;


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

"


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

SpeedFreak! said:


> If you've never felt a 4 wheel drift at 130-180 mph...


 :yikes: :rofl:


----------



## bdougr (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Clarke, bdougr, xspeedy...

I'm ON massive freakin' visual sensory overload!!! :wow: 
I can hardly handle it... those are some of the most awesome speedfreakin' pictures I've ever seen! I think my favorite part is that some of the pics are in the thread for instant gratification... like a running photo album. You people are seriously freakin' awesome! :thumbup:

Thank you... thank you... thank you... I'm really enjoying the eye candy. :thumbup:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

those r some really great pictures with speed....really really awesome


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> It's a habit... I always turn it off as soon as I turn on my car... The only time I drive with it on is when the conditions are really bad and I don't want to work so hard at driving. If you've never felt a 4 wheel drift at 130-180 mph... I highly recommend the experience. It's very cool!


Please put a hugeazz sign on your car so I know to have my wife and kids stay far far away.

Alex


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

BahnBaum said:


> Please put a hugeazz sign on your car so I know to have my wife and kids stay far far away.
> 
> Alex


No worries, dude... I stay away from all the peeps. If there is any one around... I'm usually in-n-out... gone... before they even knew I was there. 

:thumbup:


----------



## dcfoto1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is one?


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

my one contribution...was actually on the way down from 130....corner coming...hehe


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

dcfoto1 said:


> Here is one?


Nice... very nice... I love the Lambo!

bimmerboy91... I've always been a fan of your car... very nice... any good shots of you & your car runnin' hard... like at the track or AutoX or "something"... ?


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> bimmerboy91... I've always been a fan of your car... very nice... any good shots of you & your car runnin' hard... like at the track or AutoX or "something"... ?


runnin hard trying to keep up with my parents in their 97 540i. We were actually on our way back into the states coming back from Bimmerfest Calgary. I don't think i hardly went below 100 that weekend.

we were on a road just to the south of Kelowna, BC, one of the funnest twisty roads i have been on in a long time. :thumbup:

im not exactly nice to my car...but it's better than a girl...i can ride her long and hard...put her away wet...and she still wants more.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

bimmerboy91 said:


> runnin hard trying to keep up with my parents in their 97 540i. We were actually on our way back into the states coming back from Bimmerfest Calgary. I don't think i hardly went below 100 that weekend.
> 
> we were on a road just to the south of Kelowna, BC, one of the funnest twisty roads i have been on in a long time. :thumbup:
> 
> *im not exactly nice to my car...*but it's better than a girl...i can ride her long and hard...put her away wet...and she still wants more.


My ass... THAT'S EXACTLY what she wants!!! It would be cruel to drive her like a p**sy...


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> My ass... THAT'S EXACTLY what she wants!!! It would be cruel to drive her like a p**sy...


 :freakdanc that's all im going to say


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee....




























:thumbup:


----------



## closer2pin (Jun 7, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> not cool at all, but it does depict speed..


Look at that.... still getting 8 miles to the gallon or better... :rofl:


----------



## BMW_Brand (Jun 17, 2004)

closer2pin said:


> Look at that.... still getting 8 miles to the gallon or better... :rofl:


Must have been going downhill  :eeps:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Oh my... :wow:


----------



## bimmerboy91 (May 26, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Oh my... :wow:


that's just freaking insano! That could potentially hurt! how fast? :angel:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

bimmerboy91 said:


> that's just freaking insano! That could potentially hurt! how fast? :angel:


I would have to... er, uh... ask the "guy"... but I think he said he was going about 70... :thumbup: I'll have to double check.

I believe it's a frame shot from a video... :eeps:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

I need to practice shooting from shotgun. Muffed a potentially cool shot of a Ford GT blowing by on the highway. 

Anyway... E39!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

:yikes: I've never seen those wheels look so good! What a cool perspective and subsequent effect... I only wish we could hear the tire's rage. :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

SpeedFreak! said:


> :yikes: I've never seen those wheels look so good! What a cool perspective and subsequent effect... I only wish we could hear the tire's rage. :thumbup:


Glad you're impressed. Now to ruin the illusion... 

The wheels are dirty and the car was only going ~20 at the time. :rofl: But yeah, pretty cool effect. I have ones where we're going about 30, but then the wheels are going too fast for the shutter time to pick up the spokes.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

FenPhen said:


> Glad you're impressed. Now to ruin the illusion...
> 
> The wheels are dirty and the car was only going ~20 at the time. :rofl: But yeah, pretty cool effect. I have ones where we're going about 30, but then the wheels are going too fast for the shutter time to pick up the spokes.


 

j/k... no matter... the pics a really cool and I'm glad you were kind enough to share them. :thumbup:


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Nice shots posted here! :thumbup:

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Deacon (Sep 16, 2005)

bimmerboy91 said:


> fat albert kicks a$$ plain and simple..nice shot


Thanks. The Blue Angels kick "A". If you ever get the chance to see them at an airshow, you will be amazed. :thumbup: This guy had about a 1/8 mile standing start - kick on the afterburners, and pulled back on the stick. AMAZING!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Deacon said:


> Thanks. The Blue Angels kick "A". If you ever get the chance to see them at an airshow, you will be amazed. :thumbup: This guy had about a 1/8 mile standing start - kick on the afterburners, and pulled back on the stick. AMAZING!


Amazing photos! I will NEVER forget the first time I saw the Angels... NEVER! It was the greatest display of flying I have ever seen. When those rocket pods ignite... it's freakin' off the charts! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Pictures of speed:




























BTW, DSC is only fully off when the BRAKE light shows, SF!.


----------



## Brian_autoX (Jul 26, 2005)

swchang said:


> BTW, DSC is only fully off when the BRAKE light shows, SF!.


That isn't true in e36's is it?? Just curious, I know it is in newer 3series...

Also not sure if this qualifies..:dunno: but here is my 100% Stock 328is, before mods at an autoX... sorta speed. :thumbup:


----------



## mlars (May 26, 2005)

Anyone with a camera mount care to share how to make one?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

swchang said:


> Pictures of speed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He, he... I knooow... look at the picture more closely... see the *BRAKE* blurr?!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

mlars said:


> Anyone with a camera mount care to share how to make one?


I used a tri-pod and my seat belt and got some pretty cool video.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

OT: Where've you been lately Speedy?

Did you get the promotion??


----------



## Chimpusmaximus (Aug 28, 2005)

Mount wise i use the following one but nothing to stop you putting one together from individual parts.
www.filmtools.com

Chris


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Jon said:


> OT: Where've you been lately Speedy?
> 
> Did you get the promotion??


Hey Jon... yes and no. I haven't been online because I've been moving to a new dealership. I sure have missed you all. I've wanted to check in a few thousand times... in fact... I was in the middle of some pretty intense debates before all the s*$t hit the fan. Suddenly, I found myself in the middle of a really intense transition, trying to hang on to the last few years of client development.  I'm finally getting settled in to my new "home" and have a little more time to catch up with my other interest. Sure feels great to be back on the boards again. I've really missed it.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Taken today*


----------



## Rody525iT (Oct 27, 2005)

Underway to a meeting in the middle of the netherlands.

I shot some pictures on the freeway of some fellow BMW drivers from the group we were driving with.


I attached them, cause I don't have a webspace.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Here's one from New Years Day. Not too fast, but if you consider I was on a two lane road in an undisclosed location... well, you get the idea. :eeps: I was just about to redline in fourth and shift into fifth.

~Jon


----------



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## mgianetto (Jul 8, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> If this works out... I'll put more then 10 minutes into my next go at it. Who knows... maybe I'll actually get good at this.
> [[/URL]


Speed Freak,
That was a cool video, I was curling my toes thinking we were going to lift off :rofl: 
Pretty sweet dude! Great job!


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

This thread makes my break in period all the more painful......


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

F1Crazy said:


>


I love the perspective of this shot! :thumbup:

How about the speed? :dunno: Got to be in the world of 3 digits.


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Rody525iT said:


> Underway to a meeting in the middle of the netherlands.
> 
> I shot some pictures on the freeway of some fellow BMW drivers from the group we were driving with.
> 
> I attached them, cause I don't have a webspace.


Great shots! I only wish they were bigger... love the grouping! :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

JAWJr said:


> Here's one from New Years Day. Not too fast, but if you consider I was on a two lane road in an undisclosed location... well, you get the idea. :eeps: I was just about to redline in fourth and shift into fifth.
> 
> ~Jon


Sweeet.  So did you let up or carry through... :eeps: ... just curious. :thumbup:


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

e.biemold said:


>


:yikes: DUDE!? Were you there? Freakin' awesome shots... you've got to be a pro! I raced a GSX-R 750 in the mid '90s for a few years... a time in my life that I will never forget. I still crave a bike every day... especially when I here one and or see one... freaks me out. The day is coming when I'm going to ride again. :thumbup: Thank you so much for taking the time to post those pics.


----------

